

Russian lawyer was probably beaten to death in jail, says Kremlin council - yread
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/jul/06/russian-lawyer-death-jail-kremlin

======
yread
I believe it's the one from this story
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1016515>

Hopefully at least the people who were responsible won't be able to do it
again.

